# Snow White's triplets! :)



## HoosierShadow

I meant to post this sooner, ended going back to bed for a while. Having this flu or whatever it is definitely isn't fun.
But, at least my fever broke in time to be with Snow White when she kidded 

I had a feeling she'd kid between 12-4pm today. Her past kiddings have always been within that time frame.

I'm not sure the exact time, but I'm pretty sure it was around 2:30pm when she had her first buckling.
He looks like a light red headed traditional boer with a spot on his back, red on his leg, and some other little spots.
He is the 'runt' 7lbs.

She wanted to clean him off and nurse him before she delivered the others. She had a little bit of a tough time getting the 2nd one out. I told my husband to assist her since he was right there, so he had to gently pull on the baby to help get her out.
She was a HUGE baby doe, 11lbs! She's a red paint! Never in a million years would I have thought Snow White would give us a paint doe! She's got really long ears compared to all of the babies she's ever had.

Last she had another traditional colored buckling, 10lbs. She had no issues getting him out. 
She was ALL baby this time.

I will check on them overnight to make sure everyone nurses, give mama more grain, etc. I can't wait to get back out and see them. I'm trying not to touch them too much until I get over this.

Here's some pics I took, I can't wait to get some decent dry pics, it'll be fun to see how dark/light their coloring is.

BTW, this is Snow White's first babies that look like 'Boer'

First born, smaller buck on the left, doe, then the last born buck on the right



























First born buckling


















2nd buckling


















The size difference lol


----------



## Tenacross

Where the heck did that color come from?
And way to go, Snow White and team Hoosier!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Soooo. Cute!!! I love the paint! Congrats!!!


----------



## nancy d

Nice! How about the name Painted Snow? 
Yeah how did that come about!?


----------



## imthegrt1

Would you sell the brown one ?

Were u located?


----------



## Maggie

I like them all, but especially like that paint doeling!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wowee owwee !!! That a big girl there , dang Snow White :shocked:
Gorgeous gorgeous babies 

Love the coloring on all of them ! Congrats everybody :hugs:

Well done Snow White :fireworks:


----------



## Tenacross

imthegrt1 said:


> Would you sell the brown one ?
> Were u located?


Ha. Good luck.


----------



## caprine crazy

Aww! They're adorable! That Girl is HUGE, but so CUTE!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks everyone! It'll be fun to see her color in the daylight  
I have no idea where that color came from, haha. However, I forgot about her first kidding! She had a lighter solid red buckling, but that buck threw a lot of color too. 

We'll most likely register her 50% ABGA, would be Snow White's first registered doeling 


imthegrt - right now we're not sure, we may end up keeping this one  I've been wanting a baby like her  My kids will most likely show her in 4-H this summer. 
We'll most likely wether the bucks so they can be the kids market wether projects.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh no you dont , she's mine


----------



## liz

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Wow.... TRIPLETS! Good job Snow White!!


----------



## nursehelg

Congratulations on the babies! They are really cute!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Adorable! Congrats to you and Snow!


----------



## IrishRoots

Yay Snow White!! Congrats, what beautiful babies!!


----------



## DDFN

Very good job Snow White and Big Bang!!! He did a very good job! She is such a sweet momma and all the babies are too cute, but man that doeling has my full attention!!!! I would love to have one like her in my little herd! Can't wait to see more pictures as she grows. Get some rest and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RedGate

Wow!! Good job Snow White!! That doe is especially eye catching!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Finally! They are adorable! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## chelsboers

Cute!


----------



## Engebretsen

Fantastic kids! The doeling is so big!


----------



## pubgal83

Beautiful kids!!!


----------



## seren

So cute! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congrats!! They are gorgeous! LOVE that doe. Lucky bug you.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much everyone, we greatly appreciate it!! Mom and babies seem to be doing just fine 
I'm still not feeling all that great, so I wasn't able to get back out and see them until about 11:30pm, I made it a point to go check on them.
They were snuggled up behind mom sleeping. 
Gave her some more grain, and love pats, and watched the babies. They are very content and doing great with nursing. 
The littlest one is so adorable, my youngest daughter really adores him. I think his name might be Rudolph haha <yes the red nosed reindeer>, but we'll call him Rudy for short. I'll confirm that name tomorrow 

Since they seem to be doing just fine I'll leave them alone and we'll check on them early in the morning when my son or I go to feed. It's getting cold so I think the less we bother them, the more they'll snuggle together and stay warm. 
It was in the 50s last night. Tonight it's 34 and supposed to drop down into the upper 20s! YUCK!


----------



## Maggie

I think we all need more pictures of them all dried off  Of course that is when you are feeling better!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks for the update honey. 
Get rest , take care of yourself , feel better 

Your babies are gorgeous and Im so happy Snow White is OK.
I was really worried about her !!


----------



## ThreeHavens

YAY for you and Snow White!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  
So far they are doing great, they are noisy babies. The little one is so adorable, and funny. Every time the stall door opens he tries to escape lol He runs into the barn aisle and starts to run towards the hay bales at the end of the aisle.

The other boy was hunched up a little, it's really cold out <it dropped down to 23, only 27 @ 12:51pm>. So I put sweaters on the boys, the doe is just fine. 
It doesn't feel too bad in the barn, I'm sure it will take them a couple of days to really get used to the temperature change though. 
Snow White seems really sleepy, poor mama, she gets up to nurse them and munch a little then lays back down so they can cuddle up next to her. We're going to worm her this evening, but think we'll give her probios too 

I'll try to get more pics of them when my kids get home from school. My little girl wants to get some pictures with them to show her friends at school.
With the light of the heat lamp the boys look to have a light tannish colored head, and the doe looks like she might be a soft red, maybe a cinnamon color? It'll be really hard to tell until we can get them outside.

I'm still feeling not so great  I think I might be past the high temp phase, but still have lingering body aches, and drowsiness. Amazing how, going out to be with the goats makes it all better. I must have spent about an hour and a half outside, between feeding, watering, giving hay, cleaning out the stalls a little, playing with Junior who was chasing me and jumping at my heels the entire way <he's a riot!>, playing with Madison's spunky twins <the doe knows if she jumps at the door and it's not locked she can open it lol>, then Snow White's kids. BTW, her kids are very friendly especially the little guy and the doe  If you talk to the little guy he'll talk back lol


----------



## critergiter09

Aww congrats! They are all beautiful! I hope you get to feeling better soon. Can't wait to see all the fluffy pics! You take very good pictures.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## IrishRoots

Your description made me smile!! I can't wait to see more pics!!!! Feel better soon! It sounds like the same thing I had, it took about a week to run its course.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

oooooo! they are so cute :leap: congrats


----------



## lovemykidds

Congrats! I've been watching for this! Lol


----------



## packhillboers

Congratulation, Candice and family.

Oh Snow White.. such a good mamma queen doe. How did she end up with such big beautiful colors?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks again you guys 

Merry - I was wondering that myself, then I remembered her very first kidding she had a solid colored kid, he was a real light tan color <and nowhere near as nice as these babies>.

They are doing great so far. The bigger buckling was cold today and not acting like I think he should act, so I gave them selenium e gel, and this evening he was more active and like the others, so I am thinking he didn't get as much selenium as the other 2 from mama. We typically always give selenium e gel right after birth, but with using BoSe we wanted to see if the babies really needed it, yep, IMO we will always need to give that supplement after birth. I like the gel for babies though, I don't like using needles on newborns unless it's absolutely necessary.

Anyway, it's so funny seeing the doe with them, she towers over them. She's very very strong, and looking at her build compared to her baby last year <Sparkles> she's got the same strong looking legs and body.

Here are some pics I took late this morning/early afternoon. I was out in the barn for a long time between doing chores, and visiting with babies too 

Lil man, the adventurer -- I thought the kids were going to call him Rudy <Rudolph>, but they've also been calling him Valentine lol - the spot on his back looked like a heart 
They'll have to decide so we know what to call him!









This is the bigger buckling, he's a sweetie. I snuggled with him for a long time, and he was so content sleeping in my arms ♥♥♥









He wanted to be adventureous, but was just too cold and not very alert. Again, huge change by late afternoon, he was bright eyed and very alert. We also made the barn a little warmer too. I'll check on them again in a little while, give me a chance to visit with them some more ♥









Look how thick her front legs are LOL 









What color would she be considered? 



























I love the lil man's expression









Let's get her lol!









She decided she needed to go on the other side of mom lol


















The boys can't climb up on mom yet, so I put them over with her so they could sleep together lol









I'll try to get some pics of the buckling in the red sweater tomorrow to hopefully show how different he is now. We had a buckling when we first started breeding goats that acted the same way, but he was about 2 weeks old when he became selenium deficient, and thats when we started supplementing.


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Lol there so cute. What are the names for the others?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Not sure yet, the kids are not getting serious with the names yet lol So far we have 6 babies...Junior is the adopted baby, Sam is Madison's buck. We 'may' name Madison's doe 'Dolly Madison' haha. Every time I look at Snow White's doe I think of the name 'Cinnamon Twist' so maybe something to do with that for her registered name and find a barn name. One of the boys will definitely be named Rudy.


----------



## Engebretsen

Aww. Snow white is such a patient and beautiful mama.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Aww! They are so adorable! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the little doeling!!!!  She is absolutely gorgeous! I really like her unique stripe on her side, it is so pretty! She looks really nice too! Her legs look really big. I hope that we get some paints colored like her...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much, I adore Snow White, she's my baby girl ♥♥



Crossroads Boers said:


> Aww! They are so adorable! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the little doeling!!!!  She is absolutely gorgeous! I really like her unique stripe on her side, it is so pretty! She looks really nice too! Her legs look really big. I hope that we get some paints colored like her...


I am sure you are going to get some fun paints! I never expected to get a paint from Snow White, still such a nice surprise. I really love this doe, I can't wait to see how she matures. If she's anything like Sparkle, she'll be a really nice doe. Sparkle looked more kiko, but I think this one is going to possibly look more boer.

I love how her legs look just like Sparkles too!

Here's Sparkles when she was a few hours old


















Sparkles was only 2lbs. heavier at birth!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep. She definitely has Sparkles big bones. They look almost exactly alike, other than coloring! Sparkles sure was an amazing doe, and I have a feeling the paint doe is gonna grow up just like her.  It will be so fun seeing how she grows! I am soooo jealous!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww Thanks! No need to be jealous, you have amazing goats! I can't wait until your does kid


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG they are so adorable ! I cant get over the size difference of the doe and her brothers !!!

Her legs are huge , lol She's going to be a gorgeous gal for sure 

The names you have been using are really cute ! 
You keep calling one buckling Lil Man , its cute and unique , maybe it will stick , lol.

Glad your feeling a bit better


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Laura! I love callin the one boy Lil Man  I think he might be my 6yo daughters market wether, but that's up to her. She gets to choose which boy is hers  He's a little adventurer though, and is the first one to sneak out of the stall door to explore lol

The boy with the red sweater is doing great now! So glad I trusted my instinct on him needing selenium e gel  He's trying to bounce around, and looks so much happier than he did in those pics  

That doe...I just look at her and say wow...you guys are triplets? you were born at the same time? haha. 
It's so funny seeing her, then looking at twins that were 10lbs at birth and born 6 days earlier because she makes them look small too! 

I just adore all these babies. I could sit out there all night long watching them play! They are all really friendly, and curious and will come to check you out and huggable and kissable  Of course I don't think the other goats would approve of not getting any sleep at night lol


----------



## Engebretsen

Alright candice, enough with enjoying the babies! It akes some of the rest of us a million times more jealous because we have no babies at all!  I'm glad lil red sweater man is doing better. They're all such cuties.


----------



## Grannygoose

Wonderful going back and reading all the posts throughout Snow White's progress! All of the babies are gorgeous, but that doeling is amazing! So glad to share your experiences with this multiple birth! Thank you HS, and Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much Bonnie!  Snow White is very special to us, she can be a meannie to the others, but we just learn to deal with her antics, haha 

She's doing great with the babies, and they are just growing too fast! 
My son named the red doe, Pandora, The larger buck is Parker and the little guy is Rudy 
At 2 weeks old, Pandora was 19lbs, Parker 17 1/2, and Rudy 15lbs, so they have nearly doubled their weight in a week. Pandora was about 1lb. short of being as heavy as the older babies.

My 6yo daughter is planning to show Rudy as her market goat & Pandora as a breeding doe  I think my oldest daughter might use Parker as her market goat, but we'll see.


----------



## Dayna

good job, so adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! 

I put these pictures up on facebook a little while ago, sorry if they are huge!

Needless to say, they climb on mama lol


















Being a goat baby is so....tiring...lol


















My youngest daughter and her boy, Rudy


----------



## Dayna

What cute photos! Love the photos of your daughter and rudy.


----------



## NyGoatMom

All the kids are so cute! Including yours!  Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I can't stand it any longer!!! That doe needs to be goatnapped big time. She is absolutely gorgeous!! I need to stop looking at your pictures. I'm going to go crazy! We are totally going to have our does kidding by Thanksgiving this year!!! Well, at least by Christmas&#8230; J


----------



## Trickyroo

I totally agree , lol
That doe is just amazing , lol


----------



## lovemykidds

<3 they're perfect


----------



## RPC

These pictures really make me miss having goats. Congrats Snow White!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Roger! One day you'll have goats again!


----------



## Abra

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------

